

Ansible Tower 2.0 released - toinbis
http://www.ansible.com/blog/ansible-tower-2.0

======
toinbis
DevOps tool ansible UI platform Tower updates to the v2.0. New features: \-
sleaker UX; \- realtime job status updates; \- extended cloud support; \-
tower server monitoring functionality; \- Red Hat support included; \- More
appropriate pricing for startups(99$/100 machine). 10 machines free tier
remains.

